# Vanilla/Chocolate/Cookie/Cake Type? Lol



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

My sister is undoubtedly a lover of chocolate cake, chocolate chip cookies, etc. Was going to to try and find a nice scent for her for Christmas. Any good recommends? 
I saw Vicki's review of the Mint Sugar Cookie one from Aroma Haven, and it looks promising.

If you soap with cocoa butter, will enough cocoa scent come out? Will adding cocoa instead of a chocolate scent work?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Cocoa butter makes a beautiful hard soap, but no, scent does not come through.
Cocoa powder makes a beautiful chocolate color and scent, but it's better used as a swirl.
Nature's Garden has an excellent Chocolate scent (I am not home to look at it but something like Chocolate cheese cake) if I don't come back to this question ask me to  Vic


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Rich Dark Chocolate (or Dark Rich Chocolate ??) Brambleberry. Love, love, LOVE it. It's a bit pricey, but I use it in blends. With peppermint for Peppermint Pattie, with coconut and a vanilla type for Chocolate Coconut Cheesecake, etc. So instead of buying different scents for each chocolate fragrance I want, I only need to blend with the one.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to know what the NG scent is. I'm getting an order together this weekend.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Chocolate Cream Cheese Cupcake, from Natures Garden.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thank you! I'm going to order some. I've been using their Italian Biscotti for vanilla. It's on the sweet side but is the best thing I've found that doesn't end up smelling like play-doh or the like.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I love that Italian Biscotti! Awesome in soap and almost sold out in lotion bars.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I used to make a soap I called "Naked" with a very high percentage of cocoa butter. The soap was hard as a rock and you could definately smell the cocoa butter in it, although it was not super strong. I think it would have been really nice scented with Vanilla. Using small amounts of cocoa butter won't allow the scent to come through and cocoa butter is pretty expensive to use for soap in large amounts. I just used it like this in a small facial bar that was about 3.5 or 4 oz and priced the same as my bigger bars.


----------

